

The Technology Stack of Billion Dollar Startups - jackgavigan
https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/tech-stack-startups-billion-dollar

======
sportanova
This is painfully uninteresting. Git is the most used library? Why not just
say "The Internet" is the #1 technology of billion dollar companies.. All
billion dollar companies use "The Internet"

